# Best Sunday DC Group Training Ride



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

I am attending a meeting in DC in mid May. There seem to be a number of shops that have training rides going out on weekends. I was hoping to get an opinion on the various rides. I am a Cat. 2. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Rouleur said:


> I am attending a meeting in DC in mid May. There seem to be a number of shops that have training rides going out on weekends. I was hoping to get an opinion on the various rides. I am a Cat. 2. Thanks in advance.


When in mid May?

Why not find a bike race 

This is a smooth course, the former grand prix course. Wide open, 1 kind of tight turn.

Sunday, May 25, 2008: http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=5908

This is new race on the 18th: a little bit of drive:

http://www.bikereg.com/events/register.asp?eventid=6220


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The RFK Crit is a pretty good race. I didn't look at the second link, but will assume it is Leonardtown with 11 turns. As a Cat 2, you should be okay in that race. Me, as a Cat 4, I'd probably be in the ambulance.

IF you decide to do a ride on Sunday, the Bicycle Place has a pretty good ride out of Silver Spring. It splits up into A, B & C groups and the A's are pretty much on there own. I did the A ride last year and I was hurting pretty bad, but that was pretty early in the year and well before I got my form. Let me know what ride you decide to do and I'll try to come out and ride with you. I received a suspension from the USCF from April 1 to June 20, so I won't be racing in May.

Forgot to mention that my team does a ride on Saturdays in the Annapolis area. It is a little over 60 miles and it can be pretty brutal. If you are interested in that and I'm free, I'd be willing to drive us both out there.


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

+1 on the Bicycle Place ride: http://www.thebicycleplace.com/ride_with_us/index.html

Wanted to add: this is a GROUP ride...not race training, but certainly spirited and challenging....even, perhaps, for a Cat 2!


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*Thanks for the information!*

Didn't want to seem like a snob by mentioning that I race, but there are a lot of interpretations on what a training ride is. Thanks for the input. Unfortunately, I will be in town the weekend prior to the JFK crit.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nah, you just sounded like a snob because you are a Cat 2. Soemtimes, I feel like the different Cat's thumnb their noses at the lower Cat's, but I guess most 1/2/3's don't want to be out training with 5's, and I don't blame them.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Rouleur said:


> I am attending a meeting in DC in mid May. There seem to be a number of shops that have training rides going out on weekends. I was hoping to get an opinion on the various rides. I am a Cat. 2. Thanks in advance.


There are a lot of them.
Only problem is that no Cat 1/2/3/4 show up for training rides once the races begin.
That means it's usually the weekend warriors or people who don't race show up for it.
Some of them are pretty strong but the pace might not be as fast as you'd like.
As bas indicated, you ought to race that weekend.


----------



## dominicosavio (May 7, 2003)

If you can make it on Saturday, there is a good training ride start in Rock Creek park at 7AM. Lots of Cat 1, 2 or even Pro show up to do this ride. After that, they go out again at 10AM to do the ride similar to 10AM ride on Sunday

On Sunday, 10:00 AM Ride
On Sundays a mixed group of riders meets at the gate on Beach Drive and Broad Branch Road (just north of Peirce Mill on Beach Drive). Ride heads north though Rock Creek Park, out Tuckerman Lane, to Glen and beyond to Seneca. Pace in the park is mellow, picking up substantially at Tuckerman. The group tends to go hard over hills on Glen and beyond. Some riders cut the ride short, turning around at Travilah. Approximate Distance/Time: 40-50 miles/2.5-3 hours. Ride goes year round.

By the way, bicycle place is not a training ride sice Mike, the owner, doesn't want to have A group anymore


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I don't think Mike wanted to have an A group last year, but they were there anyway. I think the A group just meets up there and then does its own thing.


----------

